
Show HN: Could this 5min break help you focus for longer? - hundredhours
https://break45.com/?hn
======
masonic
Original from last week, 49+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20683392](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20683392)

